# Schwingenbolzen Sixfifty 03



## Pohly91 (5. November 2021)

Mahlzeit,
die Madenschraube hat eine ordentliche Furche in meinen Schwingenbolzen am Carver Sixfifty 03 gefräst. Nun würde ich den Bolzen gerne ersetzen. So wie ich das sehe ist das aber kein "Standard-Teil" sondern was eher "spezielles".

Daher meine Frage:
Wo bekomme ich Ersatz?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Sespri (15. Januar 2022)

Beim Hersteller von Carver schon gefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

